# Goat registration questions



## Norman (Jan 5, 2014)

Can you transfer a goats registration from one association to another? This is for boer goats. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't believe American Boer Goat Association will but I think International Boer Goat Association will with goats from ABGA


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You can transfer ABGA registrations to USBGA for dual registration. IBGA does not exist any longer. I don't believe you can transfer USBGA to ABGA.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> You can transfer ABGA registrations to USBGA for dual registration. IBGA does not exist any longer. I don't believe you can transfer USBGA to ABGA.


I couldn't remember if USBGA went out of business or if IBGA did. I just remembered all the fuss after they closed and that ABGA accepted transfers for a little while but then cut the transfers off.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I don't believe you can transfer USBGA to ABGA.


 You cannot unfortunately, just went through this hassle.


----------

